# Apple reduces speed of iPhones as batteries wear out, report suggests



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, this is nice.



> A new analysis of performance data has reignited the debate over whether Apple intentionally slows down older iPhones.
> 
> The data suggests Apple reduces the speed of the processors in iPhones with old and worn batteries, making them slower.
> 
> ...





> If the iPhone is slow because its processor performance has been reduced to mask a deficiency in battery power, Poole says: “This fix will also cause users to think, ‘my phone is slow so I should replace it’ not, ‘my phone is slow so I should replace its battery’.
> 
> “This will likely feed into the ‘planned obsolescence’ narrative.”


Apple reduces speed of iPhones as batteries wear out, report suggests


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2017)

I already posted this last week in the iOS thread!

Apple iPhone and related items (cont.)


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I already posted this last week in the iOS thread!
> 
> Apple iPhone and related items (cont.)


Well, the Guardian has run the story today.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice to see their on the ball.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 21, 2017)

Beeb article

Apple admits slowing down older iPhones


----------



## moon (Dec 21, 2017)

What about iPads etc???


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2017)

moon said:


> What about iPads etc???



It sounds like its an iOS thing to make sure that batteries still stay powered on whilst their batteries degrade. So I would imagine its probably in both iPad and iPhone.

Its clearly not malicious, but of course, everyone will portray it as such.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2017)

Your battery gets a bit rubbish, so the phone slows down a bit ensuring you can still get though a day without having to recharge.

This is a terrible problem... why, exactly


----------



## keybored (Dec 21, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It sounds like its an iOS thing to make sure that batteries still stay powered on whilst their batteries degrade. So I would imagine its probably in both iPad and iPhone.
> 
> Its clearly not malicious, but of course, everyone will portray it as such.


Maybe "not malicious", but mendacious all the same. A more transparent way of doing this would be to notify the user when the battery is failing and offer options to drop performance to compensate.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2017)

keybored said:


> Maybe "not malicious", but mendacious all the same. A more transparent way of doing this would be to notify the user when the battery is failing and offer options to drop performance to compensate.



100%, but I can see why they may have been reluctant to do that, as iOS has grown its become quite weighed down with options, something they've been criticised for.

There are some things that really piss me off in iOS now, but I'm not willing to change and lose all my apps, or relearn another phone OS.


----------



## moon (Dec 21, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It sounds like its an iOS thing to make sure that batteries still stay powered on whilst their batteries degrade. So I would imagine its probably in both iPad and iPhone.
> 
> Its clearly not malicious, but of course, everyone will portray it as such.



So if I have an iPad that is always connected to a power source why should it be slowed?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2017)

moon said:


> So if I have an iPad that is always connected to a power source why should it be slowed?


It probably isn't, although I haven't read up on this.


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Dec 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Your battery gets a bit rubbish, so the phone slows down a bit ensuring you can still get though a day without having to recharge.
> 
> This is a terrible problem... why, exactly


Because...Apples are evil. They are responsible for bringing sin into this world.


----------



## paolo (Dec 21, 2017)

keybored said:


> Maybe "not malicious", but mendacious all the same. A more transparent way of doing this would be to notify the user when the battery is failing and offer options to drop performance to compensate.



Yep. The issue is not being transparent. From a technical standpoint, it’s got merit. But they absolutely should have made it clear.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2017)

moon said:


> So if I have an iPad that is always connected to a power source why should it be slowed?



Thats a very specific instance, has it actually slowed?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2017)

The class action lawsuits have begun. This could be a tsunami.

Apple faces lawsuits over its intentional slowing of older iPhones


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The class action lawsuits have begun. This could be a tsunami.
> 
> Apple faces lawsuits over its intentional slowing of older iPhones


----------



## ska invita (Dec 22, 2017)

I remember people complaining that they noticed their phones slow down around the time a new model came out. Did anything approaching evidence ever come from that?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m sure the fact that it helps encourage people to upgrade their old slow phone to a newer iPhone model has nothing to do with it either.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 22, 2017)

My iphone has recently started losing its charge at a very fast rate - very annoying.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 22, 2017)

So is it true to say that that getting a new battery in an old iPhone will increase performance as well as battery? And perhaps we shouldn’t all be upgrading so frequently?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2017)

My devices would sometimes go kaput just before the warranty ran out. I wouldn’t put it past the fuckers. I’ve worked for them before and they were the biggest cunts I’ve worked for. Cupertino is like a sect. They drive you like slaves and don’t even let you speak to your own colleagues in bars about what you’re working on. I went in an apple fan and came away actively despising them and swearing I’d never buy another of their products. They pay well but god forbid you ever put it on your CV that you worked there. They scan LinkedIn profiles and if it’s there you’re out and legal action will follow.

If Cupertino’s that bad imagine their production line in other countries.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2017)

I went for a job interview at the local Apple store, all was going well until they asked me what my favourite Apple product was, and I replied 'cider'.

*grabs coat.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Your battery gets a bit rubbish, so the phone slows down a bit ensuring you can still get though a day without having to recharge.
> 
> This is a terrible problem... why, exactly


Because the net result is that it's likely to drive people into buying a shiny new phone thinking that their's has irretrievably slowed down, rather than it being a fixable non-problem created by Apple.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

paolo said:


> Yep. The issue is not being transparent. From a technical standpoint, it’s got merit. But they absolutely should have made it clear.


Exactly. Everyone knows that battery life goes down over the lifecycle of a product, but it would fucking annoying when your phone starts slowing down for no apparent reason because of Apple's behind the scenes shenanigans.


----------



## paolo (Dec 22, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> So is it true to say that that getting a new battery in an old iPhone will increase performance as well as battery?



Yes. And a replacement battery is a fraction of the cost of a new phone.

Hopefully Apple will do an update to iOS so people can see when the battery saving feature is kicking in... then one can make an informed choice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2017)

At the end of the day it's just another good reason to avoid buying Apple products.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Exactly. Everyone knows that battery life goes down over the lifecycle of a product, but it would fucking annoying when your phone starts slowing down for no apparent reason because of Apple's behind the scenes shenanigans.



Seeing how this is basically a battery-management measure, would be interesting to know how much this slowdown generally is in reality terms compared to some people's perceptions.

A quick eyeball of benchmark data suggests it is imperceptible compared to the slowdown caused by adding more OS features...


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

8ball said:


> Seeing how this is basically a battery-management measure, would be interesting to know how much this slowdown generally is in reality terms compared to some people's perceptions.
> 
> A quick eyeball of benchmark data suggests it is imperceptible compared to the slowdown caused by adding more OS features...


But that's not the point


----------



## bemused (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But that's not the point



From my perspective, it seems a reasonable measure to take. However, keeping it hush hush makes them look sneaky.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But that's not the point



It apparently was a few mins ago when you said it was likely to drive people
to buying a new phone.  

If the difference is measurable but not (or barely) perceptible, random shutdowns would be far more likely to draw criticism on this front.

<whataboutery incoming>


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

bemused said:


> From my perspective, it seems a reasonable measure to take. However, keeping it hush hush makes them look sneaky.


I've no problem with the technical idea, but keeping it secret makes people think that their phone is so much slower than their friend's new iPhone, so it's time to upgrade to get the decent performance they paid for in the first place.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

8ball said:


> It apparently was a few mins ago when you said it was likely to drive people
> to buying a new phone.
> 
> If the difference is measurable but not (or barely) perceptible, random shutdowns would be far more likely to draw criticism on this front.
> ...


Surely 'random shutdowns' would only occur when the battery is nearly exhausted?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

paolo said:


> Hopefully Apple will do an update to iOS so people can see when the battery saving feature is kicking in... then one can make an informed choice.



You would more likely need to compile stats since it likely kicks in and out on a millisecond by millisecond basis.

And the monitoring would likely cause its own slowdown.

Cock-up on Apple’s part not having the battery to cope with the processor drawdown, really, and they should have been transparent about it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Surely 'random shutdowns' would only occur when the battery is nearly exhausted?



Did you actually read the stuff you quoted, or were you in full-on ‘Apple Red Mist’ mode?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if the fall out fromn this resulted in Apple - and all the other manufacturers - having to offer versions of their phones with removable batteries?

Yeah, well I can dream....


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

8ball said:


> Did you actually read the stuff you quoted, or were you in full-on ‘Apple Red Mist’ mode?


I did read it. But you brought up these random shutdowns. Tell me more about them.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> I did read it. But you brought up these random shutdowns. Tell me more about them.



The max voltage of the battery drops as it ages, meaning the current drawdown from the processors in the iPhone 6 onwards can reduce the operational voltage low enough that it shuts down (from about 40% down according to geekbench).  Hence the battery management measure by Apple (that's the leading theory, but is supported by Apple acknowledging this exact random shutdown feature earlier this year).

If the slowdowns are not significant on a human timescale, that doesn't fit the 'planned obsolescence' narrative.

The lack of transparency about it is the most rubbish thing imo.  Media management stuff.

edit:  Seems Apple have admitted the reason for the throttling:

Apple Sued After It Admitted It Slows Down Older Phones


----------



## Enviro (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the fall out fromn this resulted in Apple - and all the other manufacturers - having to offer versions of their phones with removable batteries?
> 
> Yeah, well I can dream....



My Samsung Galaxy S2, which I've had for about 6 years, has a removable battery. I just bought a new one for it actually and now I don't need a new phone for at least another year or two


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Apple faces lawsuits over its intentional slowing of older iPhones


Some people really do have too much time on their hands.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the fall out fromn this resulted in Apple - and all the other manufacturers - having to offer versions of their phones with removable batteries?
> 
> Yeah, well I can dream....



I think that you'll be dreaming for a while.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Some people really do have too much time on their hands.


Yes. Blame the consumers for not just settling for an under performing phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

That's some drop:


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2017)

Given how litigious the US is, this is gonna be very interesting. Plus the terrible PR.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> That's some drop:




Doesn't seem to match any of the more credible tests done (though yeah, big drop).


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> That's some drop:


Modern CPUs alter their frequency all the time based on load. It might well be exactly as purported in the image but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

Here you go, from my S7. Can't be arsed to resize it so enjoy enormovision:


----------



## paolo (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais Which app is that from?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

paolo said:


> mauvais Which app is that from?


'System Info for Android' by Electric Sheep


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Here you go, from my S7. Can't be arsed to resize it so enjoy enormovision:
> 
> View attachment 123650


OMG SUE THEM IMMEDIATELY


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Here you go, from my S7. Can't be arsed to resize it so enjoy enormovision:
> 
> View attachment 123650


I'm struggling to work out what point it is you're trying to make here...


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm struggling to work out what point it is you're trying to make here...


Up your CPU frequency and see if that helps you figure it out.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Up your CPU frequency and see if that helps you figure it out.


Why would I do that?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Why would I do that?


Well, it's got to be better than asking me to restate what I think is an already obvious point.

What do you think the image in the tweet you posted shows?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

Good summary here: 


> If the performance drop is due to the “sudden shutdown” fix, users will experience reduced performance without notification. Users expect either full performance, or reduced performance with a notification that their phone is in low-power mode. This fix creates a third, unexpected state. While this state is created to mask a deficiency in battery power, users may believe that the slow down is due to CPU performance, instead of battery performance, which is triggering an Apple introduced CPU slow-down. This fix will also cause users to think, “my phone is slow so I should replace it” not, “my phone is slow so I should replace its battery”. This will likely feed into the “planned obsolecense” narritive.
> 
> iPhone Performance and Battery Age - Geekbench


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Well, it's got to be better than asking me to restate what I think is an already obvious point.
> 
> What do you think the image in the tweet you posted shows?


The accompanying text stated that his phone _had recently become very slow, _something that has been confirmed by other people and other tests. That is the point, no?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> The accompanying text stated that his phone _had recently become very slow, _something that has been confirmed by other people and other tests. That is the point, no?


What did you mean by the words, 'that's some drop'?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> What did you mean by the words, 'that's some drop'?


If he was doing like for like tests - which would appear to be the context for the tweet - then that was indeed some drop in performance. Can't see why you're finding that so hard to understand.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> If he was doing like for like tests - which would appear to be the context for the tweet - then that was indeed some drop in performance. Can't see why you're finding that so hard to understand.



Going by the multimodal benchmark data, it wouldn't mean very much, though.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> If he was doing like for like tests - which would appear to be the context for the tweet - then that was indeed some drop in performance. Can't see why you're finding that so hard to understand.


I'm not the one that can't understand it though am I?

What might cause the displayed frequency of the CPU to change between tests, other than a fiendish plot by Apple?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2017)

mauvais said:


> What might cause the displayed frequency of the CPU to change between tests, other than a fiendish plot by Apple?



A fiendish plot by Samsung!!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

moon said:


> So if I have an iPad that is always connected to a power source why should it be slowed?



If it’s constantly plugged into power you’re degrading the battery far quicker. So I wouldn’t be surprised. 

Apple seem intent on giving us iOS tips with every upgrade. It’s about time they helped educate people how these batteries actually work and that charging them every night or doing things that get them insanely hot is the worse thing ever.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

8ball said:


> Seeing how this is basically a battery-management measure, would be interesting to know how much this slowdown generally is in reality terms compared to some people's perceptions.
> 
> A quick eyeball of benchmark data suggests it is imperceptible compared to the slowdown caused by adding more OS features...



My iPhone 6 was becoming unusable. Waiting for what felt far too long for simple tasks such as launching an app. The battery % would jump all over the place too. And it would shut down when it apparently still had ~30% power left. To the point I’d walk around with power banks on me as I had no faith or n how much battery I actually had left. 

Replacing the battery solved all the above.

A few people have posted similar results on the iOS thread (sorry still not got through all this thread yet so maybe evidence here too)

I think it was also briefly discussed in the iPhone X thread.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

One one of the better articles out there about smartphone batteries which applies to everything including laptops not just phones. Posted it a few times before. 

Check out out battery charging tips and tricks to make your device


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2017)

cybershot said:


> My iPhone 6 was becoming unusable. Waiting for what felt far too long for simple tasks such as launching an app. The battery % would jump all over the place too. And it would shut down when it apparently still had ~30% power left. To the point I’d walk around with power banks on me as I had no faith or n how much battery I actually had left.



That sounds more like a battery fault.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Apple seem intent on giving us iOS tips with every upgrade. It’s about time they helped educate people how these batteries actually work and that charging them every night or doing things that get them insanely hot is the worse thing ever.



Some apps, including theirs, rely on being plugged into power and certain things, like updates and backups, also assume people will be plugged in overnight.

Also, there’s the entire games industry creating apps that ramp up battery temp.
Plus the drive to bring out new phones and tempt people with the shiny shiny.

So can’t see it happening, unfortunately.


----------



## moon (Dec 23, 2017)

cybershot said:


> If it’s constantly plugged into power you’re degrading the battery far quicker. So I wouldn’t be surprised.
> 
> Apple seem intent on giving us iOS tips with every upgrade. It’s about time they helped educate people how these batteries actually work and that charging them every night or doing things that get them insanely hot is the worse thing ever.


I never use my iPad battery... it is always plugged into a power source...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

moon said:


> I never use my iPad battery... it is always plugged into a power source...



Be interested to see how long it lasted unplugged using it as you normally do.


----------



## moon (Dec 23, 2017)

Why?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

Because I’m a nerd.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2017)

moon said:


> I never use my iPad battery... it is always plugged into a power source...



Pretty sure you’re *always* using it in that case since afaik iPads have no bypass circuit.  Though the battery will constantly be under a lot of stress and will degrade quickly, hence @cybershot’s question...


----------



## moon (Dec 23, 2017)

So what, I have no need for a battery so my device should never be intentionally slowed.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2017)

moon said:


> So what, I have no need for a battery so my device should never be intentionally slowed.



If only Apple saw it that way, although there's no confirmation this is happening to iPads anyway as far as I'm aware.

Just so you know, by having any device powered by an Li-ion battery constantly connected to power is bad for it's lifespan. Your battery, theortically, depending on the age of the iPad 'could' be in a pretty bad state as it will have gone through many charge cycles by always being connected.

If Apple were to do the same to iPads as they are to iPhones you'd probably find they have enforced your device to 'slow down' in order to prolong the battery lifespan because they will class it as being in a degraded state.

Note, lifespan is the whole life of the battery, not how quickly it goes from 100% to 0%. 

See the post I posted above which explains how li-ion batteries work in more detail if you care: Apple reduces speed of iPhones as batteries wear out, report suggests

If not, then don't worry about it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2017)

See!


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2017)

cybershot said:


> If only Apple saw it that way, although there's no confirmation this is happening to iPads anyway as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Just so you know, by having any device powered by an Li-ion battery constantly connected to power is bad for it's lifespan. Your battery, theortically, depending on the age of the iPad 'could' be in a pretty bad state as it will have gone through many charge cycles by always being connected.
> 
> ...



Please...  I don't need a lecture on li-ion batteries thanx, I own a 375 Wh one which I maintain for optimum lifespan.
How many times to I have to repeat that I don't need to maintain the battery in my iPad??


----------



## cybershot (Dec 24, 2017)

moon said:


> Please...  I don't need a lecture on li-ion batteries thanx, I own a 375 Wh one which I maintain for optimum lifespan.
> How many times to I have to repeat that I don't need to maintain the battery in my iPad??



I don’t know you personally. It’s your choice to take it as lecture or not. It might still be useful to someone who does leave their ipad on a dock and wonders why it’s performance  is crap.

It would have been easier to not reply.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2017)

Eventually you will probably find that the knackered battery stops it working at all, i.e. it drains faster than it charges and thus switches off whilst plugged in.


----------



## newbie (Dec 24, 2017)

cybershot said:


> One one of the better articles out there about smartphone batteries which applies to everything including laptops not just phones. Posted it a few times before.
> 
> Check out out battery charging tips and tricks to make your device


it's great advice: keep your battery charged at about 50% and it will last forever (except that in use it'll go flat in half the time, every time  ). Never store batteries at full charge (so my 3 spares should be kept half charged then topped up before use.)  

The theories are great but implementation has to be by lifestyle choice, choosing how to live, when to go and actually use the damn thing, when to be near a charger in order to maintain a healthy battery.

Or accept that the technology has a limited life and needs to be swapped out when it's too tired.  That's why I have 4, two healthy and two old ones for backup.  They're 3300 mAh, they cost under a fiver each. Integral batteries are good for the manufacturers bottom line, and for those that care about style, but push consumers towards the upgrade path as they age.

My impression is that Android throttles performance with old batteries, but I can't be sure.  I've looked at CPU frequency stats but can only manually compare different batteries.  mauvais I don't suppose you know of a battery or CPU analyser that can produce a long term log, identifying which battery is actually in the phone at the time?  I've looked but never found one.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2017)

newbie said:


> My impression is that Android throttles performance with old batteries, but I can't be sure.  I've looked at CPU frequency stats but can only manually compare different batteries.  mauvais I don't suppose you know of a battery or CPU analyser that can produce a long term log, identifying which battery is actually in the phone at the time?  I've looked but never found one.


Whatever Android devices do in terms of battery performance/throttling will be hardware or chipset specific, not something common across Android.

Android devices, once old, do exhibit the problems that Apple are trying to address - unpredictable monitoring and premature switch-off. That's because trying to figure out what % is left is not a quantifiable fact, it's a best guess based on a few different things.

As for battery stats, there's nothing (other than pattern analysis) that would tell an app which of several batteries was installed. You can probably get apps that log battery performance to a file - you used to be able to write apps that subscribe to percentage battery changes, and potentially other stuff like device activity, although it may be more difficult these days as there have been a lot more monitoring restrictions introduced in the interests of reducing battery drain.


----------



## newbie (Dec 24, 2017)

mauvais said:


> You can probably get apps that log battery performance to a file


I've got one that does all that but doesn't differentiate batteries.

thanks, that's useful.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2017)

newbie said:


> I've got one that does all that but doesn't differentiate batteries.
> 
> thanks, that's useful.


Modern removable batteries tend to have management chips in, hence the multiple contacts besides positive and negative, so at some level there may well be an identifier, but nothing is exposed to apps.

For example: Android: programmatically get battery serial number

This will be device specific and may require root.


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I don’t know you personally. It’s your choice to take it as lecture or not. It might still be useful to someone who does leave their ipad on a dock and wonders why it’s performance  is crap.
> 
> It would have been easier to not reply.


Yeah I was a bit abrupt/rude sorry about that, it was late at night and I was in physical pain.. 
no excuses though...


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Eventually you will probably find that the knackered battery stops it working at all, i.e. it drains faster than it charges and thus switches off whilst plugged in.


So when the iPad is connected to the lightening cable it is still drawing power from the battery? And not bypassing it?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2017)

moon said:


> So when the iPad is connected to the lightening cable it is still drawing power from the battery? And not bypassing it?


If the others are right about no bypass on an iPad, and they probably are, then yeah.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2017)

mauvais said:


> If the others are right about no bypass on an iPad, and they probably are, then yeah.



I was going by 3 things:

i) I can hear the charging state of my charger (I have funny hearing) and it sounds like it is actually running on battery, cutting the charge when it hits 100%, then charging again after a bit of use.  The cycling seems to be too fast to be just down to the battery gradually losing charge while isolated.  Lots of descriptions of Apple circuitry on forums back this up.

ii) My old iPad 2, if used with an ancient iPhone 4 charger, will gradually run down in a constant manner if playing a resource-intensive game.  I can't hear any of the switching you might expect to hear if a bypass circuit was involved.  

iii) For devices intended to generally run on battery and absolutely minimised for form factor, I can't see Apple putting one in.

But regardless of the bypass, by keeping the battery in a state of very high strain, even with a bypass you could reach a state where it *only* runs on power, which would make it a lot less useful.

And what mauvais says about it eventually draining faster than it charges could happen, regardless of bypass, depending to the prioritisation of how it allocates charge.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2017)

I know what you mean about being able to hear some chargers and you're probably right.

The iPad you mention drains while doing something intensive because the charger is insufficient. You need a 2 amp charger whereas old ones are much less, sometimes 800mA or so.

However we had a house that had some tablet (tbf, cheap Chinese stuff) embedded in the wall, the right charger permanently connected, and eventually it would drop percentage over time - just idling - until it switched off. You also see it with most devices when you flatten the battery, connect a charger and try to switch it on at 0% - the intensive demand of startup will overpower the battery and it'll shut down again.


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 26, 2017)

8ball said:


> i) I can hear the charging state of my charger



That’s disappointing, I thought I was the only one that could do that and had a super power [emoji30]


----------



## 8ball (Dec 27, 2017)

Mojofilter said:


> That’s disappointing, I thought I was the only one that could do that and had a super power [emoji30]



It's a bit crap as superpowers go tbf


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's an ambitious lawsuit!

This iPhone slowdown lawsuit wants Apple to pay $999 billion


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 27, 2017)

I think we all need to get lives. It's a battery. On a phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think we all need to get lives. It's a battery. On a phone.


Made by the world's richest company and secretly nobbled to make customers give them even more money. Nice.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 28, 2017)

Give us our $999 Billion already  

Conniving bastards.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Give us our $999 Billion already
> 
> Conniving bastards.


*EACH*


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks like this one's not going away:

French group files criminal complaint against Apple


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2017)

A Message to Our Customers


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

Meanwhile: Apple's Tim Cook paid $102m this year including bonuses worth $98m

The greedy rich cunt


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> A Message to Our Customers


If I read that correctly as a non -US iPhone user I’ll have to wait 12 month’s before I’ll be offered cheaper battery replacement on my 6S. Despite the fact I could do with it now considering I bought this phone when it first came out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> If I read that correctly as a non -US iPhone user I’ll have to wait 12 month’s before I’ll be offered cheaper battery replacement on my 6S. Despite the fact I could do with it now considering I bought this phone when it first came out.



No, it’s starting in late January everywhere and “available worldwide through December 2018”

‘Through’ is American for ‘until the end of’ which then begs the question, ‘what about after December 2018’?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> No, it’s starting in late January everywhere and “available worldwide through December 2018”
> 
> ‘Through’ is American for ‘until the end of’ which then begs the question, ‘what about after December 2018’?


It doesn’t say through *until* Dec 2018.

It says through Dec 2018. So throughout the month of December 2018, which is 11 month’s away.

But as you pointed out, it’s written in American (in other words badly).


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2017)

It means why skyscraper101 said.

After dec 2018 it means now we’ve been honest with you, after that it’s back to full price suckers.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Meanwhile: Apple's Tim Cook paid $102m this year including bonuses worth $98m
> 
> The greedy rich cunt



Why "greedy"?  I assume the terms were pre-agreed and he wasn't whining about not getting more, going by what it says in that story.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2017)

I quite like the fact that the fuckwits were busted by a not even particularly tech savvy kid

High school student uncovered Apple's iPhone slowdown | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 29, 2017)

My wife has had to have her iPhone 6 Plus replaced twice by Apple over the last two and a half years and each time she’s gotten a new one it has been markedly faster with exactly the same apps and hardware.

Frankly I’m amazed it has taken until now to prove that this is a real thing they are doing to slow down phones. I wouldn’t mind so much if they hadn’t tried to keep it a secret and forced millions of people into thinking it’s time to get a new phone while charging a bomb to get a replacement battery  which they would not acknowledge would be of any benefit to performance.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

8ball said:


> Why "greedy"?  I assume the terms were pre-agreed and he wasn't whining about not getting more, going by what it says in that story.


Anyone trousering a fat $102m for a year's work is greedy in my opinion.

He could give $90m away and still be stinking, obscenely rich.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone trousering a fat $102m for a year's work is greedy in my opinion.
> 
> He could give $90m away and still be stinking, obscenely rich.



Less than a 200th of what Jeff Bezos has stashed away running a company with a similar market cap, and a bit more transparent given Bezos' apparent salary of $81 grand.  Zuckerberg has about 500 times as much (a few years back his official "salary" was $1).

But I'm not sure why it's even relevant.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

8ball said:


> Less than a 200th of what Jeff Bezos has stashed away running a company with a similar market cap, and a bit more transparent given Bezos' apparent salary of $81 grand.  Zuckerberg has about 500 times as much (a few years back his official "salary" was $1).
> 
> But I'm not sure why it's even relevant.


You don't think it's obscene that a boss can make such vast amounts of money? I do.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2017)

Admittedly two years old article, but I doubt his stance has changed.

Apple's Tim Cook to donate his fortune to charity


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Admittedly two years old article, but I doubt his stance has changed.
> 
> Apple's Tim Cook to donate his fortune to charity


Makes a change from that cunt Jobs who refused to give money to charity. It's still obscene that Apple make such huge amounts of money though and give so little back.

Same applies to most other big companies of course, but Apple are the richest by miles and seen as more 'cool' and influential than the rest. Shame they've never led by example.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2017)

You know, I'm starting to think you don't like Apple very much.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

keybored said:


> You know, I'm starting to think you don't like Apple very much.


Some of their products are fantastic, but as a company they're some of the biggest cunts on the planet. All that manufactured consumerist frenzy and hand clapping and whooping over people buying massively expensive products turns my stomach.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2017)

Google do the same, the pixel 2 etc keynote lasted over 2 hours and was a complete snooze fest.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Google do the same, the pixel 2 etc keynote lasted over 2 hours and was a complete snooze fest.


What? Apple are the only ones who send teams of fuckwits running around the block whooping and clapping before a shop opens on launch day, and then high five and applaud customers leaving with shiny expensive products in boxes. Well, they did until everyone got bored.





Total cunts.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2017)

Misread, assumed you were talking about keynotes. 

The store thing is a very American thing to do. People get clapped for all sorts of pointless shit, such as eating a massive steak.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Misread, assumed you were talking about keynotes.
> 
> The store thing is a very American thing to do. People get clapped for all sorts of pointless shit, such as eating a massive steak.


Embarrassingly, the first video happened in Westfield. They've imported this shit into the UK and the Apple lemmings have lapped it up.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> You don't think it's obscene that a boss can make such vast amounts of money? I do.



Not much to do with the thread, and relatively speaking it barely registers on the ‘obscene pay’ scale.

Until a lot of worldwide eceonic problems have been fixed, it would be a good start if a lot of these companies were properly compelled to pay their taxes, though.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> All that manufactured consumerist frenzy and hand clapping and whooping over people buying massively expensive products turns my stomach.



Can’t argue with that.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

8ball said:


> Not much to do with the thread, and relatively speaking it barely registers on the ‘obscene pay’ scale.
> 
> Until a lot of worldwide eceonic problems have been fixed, it would be a good start if a lot of these companies were properly compelled to pay their taxes, though.


Sorry I was a bit ranty. I'm just fucked off with rich cunts getting even richer while those at the bottom struggle to survive:
The world’s richest became $1 trillion wealthier in 2017 and here’s why that should worry us

Apple annoy me more than most because they're the richest company on the planet - and are seen as trend leaders and inspirational - yet they give so little back, while they celebrate high end consumerism like it's something worthy to aspire to.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Apple annoy me more than most because they're the richest company on the planet - and are seen as trend leaders and inspirational - yet they give so little back, while they celebrate high end consumerism like it's something worthy to aspire to.



Yep, they are a little bit better in that regard under Tim Cook but they were totally useless in the days of Steve Jobs, even the groups trying to save the snow leopard from extinction couldn't squeeze a donation out of the cunts after they released their Snow Leopard operating system.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 1, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Yep, they are a little bit better in that regard under Tim Cook but they were totally useless in the days of Steve Jobs, even the groups trying to save the snow leopard from extinction couldn't squeeze a donation out of the cunts after they released their Snow Leopard operating system.



They probably figured it would give them more exclusive control of the term "snow leopard" if the actual animal went extinct.


----------



## paolo (Jan 1, 2018)

Doing something about it now, including a big battery discount.

Still, should have been upfront with customers, not “caught out” no matter how sensible the implementation.

Apple apologises for slowing down older iPhones with ageing batteries


----------



## xenon (Jan 1, 2018)

Just found a guy in Bristol who will replace a 6s battery for 40 quid. Sounds a bit too good to be true but has decent reviews.

I don't want a new IPhone this year. The 6s does everything I need already.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 1, 2018)

xenon said:


> Just found a guy in Bristol who will replace a 6s battery for 40 quid. Sounds a bit too good to be true but has decent reviews.
> 
> I don't want a new IPhone this year. The 6s does everything I need already.


Wait a little longer and Apple will do it for £29

It’s my plan. 

Then I need someone local to do my screen on the cheap. It suffered a crack on NYE. 

But I’m in agreement. 6s does everything I need a smart phone to do so why pay loads for a newer phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Your battery gets a bit rubbish, so the phone slows down a bit ensuring you can still get though a day without having to recharge.
> 
> This is a terrible problem... why, exactly



Indeed, the only people complaining about this are those who don’t understand how batteries and phone architecture works or those who don’t own an iPhone anyway...


.


----------



## elbows (Jan 7, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Indeed, the only people complaining about this are those who don’t understand how batteries and phone architecture works or those who don’t own an iPhone anyway...



Even if that were so, it still means that at a minimum Apple caused a giant PR disaster by not informing users of the detail of this 'feature'. Its up to Apple to minimise misconceptions because they do not have the luxury of simply writing off a chunk of their users as too ignorant about technical architecture. And tech companies should know by now that performance is one of those areas that people can feel cheated about, and so at a minimum you have to be open about certain things so there is less chance of a stink leaking out later.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Even if that were so, it still means that at a minimum Apple caused a giant PR disaster by not informing users of the detail of this 'feature'. Its up to Apple to minimise misconceptions because they do not have the luxury of simply writing off a chunk of their users as too ignorant about technical architecture. And tech companies should know by now that performance is one of those areas that people can feel cheated about, and so at a minimum you have to be open about certain things so there is less chance of a stink leaking out later.



Apple should have managed the PR of this better but consumers have responsibility too...


.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Even if that were so, it still means that at a minimum Apple caused a giant PR disaster by not informing users of the detail of this 'feature'. Its up to Apple to minimise misconceptions because they do not have the luxury of simply writing off a chunk of their users as too ignorant about technical architecture. And tech companies should know by now that performance is one of those areas that people can feel cheated about, and so at a minimum you have to be open about certain things so there is less chance of a stink leaking out later.



Whether it was Apple sneakily fucking up the phone to encourage you to buy the latest and greatest model or an altruistic act to keep your phone working as best might be down to how much you *heart* the company. I'd be fucked off if any phone I had was intentionally being slowed down without me knowing about it, and I'd be deeply suspicious that it was their way to get me to buy their new model. 

The fact that this performance crippling 'update' was timed to coincide with the release of the new iPhone 8 doesn't exactly shine the most flattering light on the world's richest company.



> French prosecutors have launched a probe over allegations of "planned obsolescence" in Apple's iPhone. Under French law it is a crime to intentionally shorten lifespan of a product with the aim of making customers replace it.
> 
> In December, Apple admitted that older iPhone models were deliberately slowed down through software updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the one thing they may have vastly under estimated, was just how many people's batteries were fucked so quickly.

We've already talked about how to best maintain the battery, so I'm not going to go over old ground, but with so many of us using phones as sat navs, and play games, these activities seriously heat up the phone, worse so in a case. A lot of people will probably say they don't game, but how many people do you know with kids that will pass over their phone when having a sit down meal and what not to keep them occupied.

It's been a PR disaster. Quite looking forward to the update that shows battery health, it's always vexxed me that the only way to check this has been to get it done by a 'genius' at an apple store.


----------



## paolo (Jan 9, 2018)

Before that phones were shutting down randomly at, say, 40% battery.

If fucking up a phone increases brand loyalty and sales, they would have left it as it was. Maybe made it die even sooner - make it totally shit after just a year.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

paolo said:


> Before that phones were shutting down randomly at, say, 40% battery.
> 
> If fucking up a phone increases brand loyalty and sales, they would have left it as it was. Maybe made it die even sooner - make it totally shit after just a year.


But that's weird because I can't recall any recent smartphones I've been using starting to randomly shut down when there was still 40% battery. Did yours?


----------



## xenon (Jan 9, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple should have managed the PR of this better but consumers have responsibility too...
> 
> 
> .




Responsibility for what? Apple should have been transparent about this from the off. A slowing phone with no explaination looks like it just can't run the latest OS, hence better upgrade. That's why I assumed older phones slowed down.


----------



## paolo (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> But that's weird because I can't recall any recent smartphones I've been using starting to randomly shut down when there was still 40% battery. Did yours?



The issue kicked in with the iPhone 6S as I understand it. I’ve never had one, or later models.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2018)

Apple store in Zurich evacuated as phone battery overheats


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

paolo said:


> The issue kicked in with the iPhone 6S as I understand it. I’ve never had one, or later models.


Was it that much of an issue though? I don't recall reading any mainstream news stories about millions of iPhone users all having random mystery shutdowns


----------



## mauvais (Jan 9, 2018)

My missus took her phone to the Apple Store to have its battery replaced, because it was misbehaving and shutting off. Not only did it now cost £25 instead of £70ish, but because they found it to be swollen, and I guess this:


cybershot said:


> Apple store in Zurich evacuated as phone battery overheats


they gave her a brand new iPhone 6.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> But that's weird because I can't recall any recent smartphones I've been using starting to randomly shut down when there was still 40% battery. Did yours?


We have loads of older Samsung devices - the S4 and so on - for app testing, and some of them do this.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> We have loads of older Samsung devices - the S4 and so on - for app testing, and some of them do this.


If you've got an S4 you can just replace the battery for about £7. Boom! Problem solved.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

We don't care, they're test devices and it wouldn't be worth filling in the expense form, but the point is that batteries have exhibited this behaviour for some time.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> We don't care, they're test devices and it wouldn't be worth filling in the expense form, but the point is that batteries have exhibited this behaviour for some time.


Hardly a surprise then if you're using the original battery of a phone released way back in April 2013 that was _designed_ to have its batteries replaced.

I had an S4 for years and never experienced this problem. But then I changed the batteries.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Hardly a surprise then if you're using the original battery of a phone released way back in April 2013 that was _designed_ to have its batteries replaced.
> 
> I had an S4 for years and never experienced this problem. But then I changed the batteries.


The iPhone 6 is only a year later, and it makes no real difference whether they're user-removable or not, they're chemically the same.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> The iPhone 6 is only a year later, and it makes no real difference whether they're user-removable or not, they're chemically the same.


I still don't recall any widespread mass problems reported for Samsung phones all crashing at 40% battery life. I don't recall any for the iPhone either.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

iphone "shuts off" 40% site:discussions.apple.com - Google Search


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> iphone "shuts off" 40% site:discussions.apple.com - Google Search


Hardly the headline grabbing avalanche that other iPhone problems have created though, is it? Most of those actual problems have threads running into the hundreds and thousands.

PS In that list you just linked to, the problems are all occurring at different battery charges, right down to 10%. 

But its OK, You think Apple are slowing phones down to 'help' their users and not to push them onto their new model. I'm not so sure,


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

Perhaps not, and yet, it clearly does exist, so Apple chose to do something about it.


----------



## paolo (Jan 10, 2018)

iOS was updated just under a year ago, to add the battery management functionality, the more detailed implementation of which has only now been revealed, independently by benchmarking.

The take up of new iOS versions means it will have landed on tens of millions phones, regardless of how many or how few people experienced the shutdown issue.

iPhone 6, 6s sudden shutdown? We've almost fully cured issue with iOS 10.2.1, says Apple | ZDNet


----------



## paolo (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Perhaps not, and yet, it clearly does exist, so Apple chose to do something about it.



Yes. Unless the original release announcement was a lie, the user reports leading up to it were lies, the recent benchmarks were lies, and the subsequent price drop on battery replacements and reveal by Apple were smokescreens colluding with the independent benchmarks, to further the lie.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Hardly the headline grabbing avalanche that other iPhone problems have created though, is it? Most of those actual problems have threads running into the hundreds and thousands.
> 
> PS In that list you just linked to, the problems are all occurring at different battery charges, right down to 10%.
> 
> But its OK, You think Apple are slowing phones down to 'help' their users and not to push them onto their new model. I'm not so sure,


Look, I have no love for Apple - they have made my life difficult of late for a number of particularly dull reasons. But again, they completely replaced my wife's out-of-warranty iPhone 6 for £25, so I'm personally struggling to see how this evil scheme of obsolescence is going to work out for them. In fact, my S7 needs a new battery and I expect to have a much worse experience with Samsung.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Perhaps not, and yet, it clearly does exist, so Apple chose to do something about it.


In a secretive way that made customers far more inclined to shell out for a new model. Nice.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Look, I have no love for Apple - they have made my life difficult of late for a number of particularly dull reasons. But again, they completely replaced my wife's out-of-warranty iPhone 6 for £25, so I'm personally struggling to see how this evil scheme of obsolescence is going to work out for them. In fact, my S7 needs a new battery and I expect to have a much worse experience with Samsung.


For the record, Samsung  recently unexpectedly gave me a brand new screen, motherboard and battery for my eBay bought, Austrian-sourced, over one year old S7. And they did it all in a day. I have to say I expected nothing like that level of service, so you may be surprised.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Look, I have no love for Apple - they have made my life difficult of late for a number of particularly dull reasons. But again, they completely replaced my wife's out-of-warranty iPhone 6 for £25, so I'm personally struggling to see how this evil scheme of obsolescence is going to work out for them. In fact, my S7 needs a new battery and I expect to have a much worse experience with Samsung.



I can't even find a price to have the battery done on my S8 officially. It's not needed yet, but I use it plugged in as a sat nav a fair bit which is not great for batteries.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 10, 2018)

So can I get a new battery installed in my 6s for £25? Whats the easiest/quickest way to get this done?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

editor said:


> In a secretive way that made customers far more inclined to shell out for a new model. Nice.


Meh. As scandals go, it's pretty tame - no Dieselgate - and you could make much the same complaint about OS upgrades targeting new phones slowing down older ones. But again, it would be largely misguided.


editor said:


> For the record, Samsung  recently unexpectedly gave me a brand new screen, motherboard and battery for my eBay bought, Austrian-sourced, over one year old S7. And they did it all in a day. I have to say I expected nothing like that level of service, so you may be surprised.


Interesting. How did you approach them? I was thinking of asking in their shop.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> So can I get a new battery installed in my 6s for £25? Whats the easiest/quickest way to get this done?


Book an appointment at the Apple Store. Also apparently there is something in the settings menu now that reports battery health, but I don't have a phone myself to tell you where.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> So can I get a new battery installed in my 6s for £25? Whats the easiest/quickest way to get this done?



If it fails the battery test, yes. The offer is on all this year, so if your battery is fine at the moment, I'd leave it for as long as possible to get as much longevity out of your current battery before replacing it.

You need to go to an Apple Store, or post it in to them.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Book an appointment at the Apple Store. Also apparently there is something in the settings menu now that reports battery health, but I don't have a phone myself to tell you where.



We're still waiting for that.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> We're still waiting for that.


She said she saw it, and it seems to be in iOS 10.2.1, but I'm an Androidist, so I don't know. This was last week.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> She said she saw it, and it seems to be in iOS 10.2.1, but I'm an Androidist, so I don't know. This was last week.



Theres the thing that shows you what's eating your battery, but not the health of the battery, if that makes sense. Should be coming in an update at some point.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Theres the thing that shows you what's eating your battery, but not the health of the battery, if that makes sense. Should be coming in an update at some point.


Whatever it is, it reported that a battery service may be required.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Whatever it is, it reported that a battery service may be required.



That's this: If you see

Not This: A Message to Our Customers 



> Early in 2018, we will issue an iOS software update with new features that give users more visibility into the health of their iPhone’s battery, so they can see for themselves if its condition is affecting performance.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 10, 2018)

Ah, fair enough. I suppose it's enough to get you an appointment.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Meh. As scandals go, it's pretty tame - no Dieselgate - and you could make much the same complaint about OS upgrades targeting new phones slowing down older ones. But again, it would be largely misguided.
> Interesting. How did you approach them? I was thinking of asking in their shop.


I went into their Oxford Street store expecting to be told to naff off, but they didn't care where I bought the phone (I mumbled something like "I think I got it from Amazon..."). All that mattered to them that was from the EU and thus eligible for a free repair.

Incidentally, they told me that if the phone's battery health was showing as under 70% they'd replace it for free. It was showing 79% but they changed it anyway.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Meanwhile: Apple's Tim Cook paid $102m this year including bonuses worth $98m
> 
> The greedy rich cunt



Posting this here purely because it's the most recent post I can find discussing Apple financials, and can't be arsed with a new topic:

Apple employees to get bonuses of $2,500 in stock


----------



## 8ball (Jan 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Posting this here purely because it's the most recent post I can find discussing Apple financials, and can't be arsed with a new topic:
> 
> Apple employees to get bonuses of $2,500 in stock



By "Apple employees" they're not, of course, talking about the people who make the phones...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2018)

No, but it's a nice little bonus for some those youngsters working in a retail store, something you rarely see for people on the shop floor these days. All that clapping is paying off.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Posting this here purely because it's the most recent post I can find discussing Apple financials, and can't be arsed with a new topic:
> 
> Apple employees to get bonuses of $2,500 in stock


Praise Donald Trump!

Make Apple, er, America Great Again: iGiant to bring home profits, pay $38bn in repatriation tax


----------



## Gromit (Jan 19, 2018)

Gromit said:


> So on the 10th January I use my Apple Support App to book a replacement battery for my 6s.
> Earliest appointment is 15th January.
> I go in 10 mins early and check in with a ‘specialist’.
> After 20 mins someone comes to see me.
> ...


Posted this elsewhere. Realise this is the more pertinent thread. 

Phone call today. My battery arrives next Wednesday. 
I’ve booked a Thursday slot. 
Previous consultant told me (in the shop) that they hold batteries for you for 5 days. 

Confirmation of my slot says this:


> After 25/01/2018, we will have to release this part for use in another repair. Please note, due to the high demand for batteries, we are unable to extend this date any further.



So 5 days has pretty much gone to 0 days because it seems loads are saying oi change my battery. Apple are saying fuck you if you can’t make your appointment, someone else will have it. 

Initial request was submitted 10th January. 15 days to arrange the repair from start to finish. 
Does that seem reasonable insomuch as I’ll only be without a phone for 2 hours. Previously you posted your phone somewhere and it took a week to get back to you.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2018)

I’ve known people go to the store and get it done then and there.


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2018)

Well, took my 6s into the Apple store last week to get battery replaced. It has needed charging more than once a day and was really sluggish at times. Expected to pay 25 quid. They said it would actually be a free battery replacement due to serial number indicating it being one of a batch that might have suffered unexpected shutdowns. (Mine hadn't.)

Anyway, they couldn't actually get the battery out so gave me a new 6S. Which was nice...


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I’ve known people go to the store and get it done then and there.



I had to book an appointment. Took about an hour, I played with a MacBook whilst waiting.


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Posted this elsewhere. Realise this is the more pertinent thread.
> 
> Phone call today. My battery arrives next Wednesday.
> I’ve booked a Thursday slot.
> ...



I'm a bit ashamed to say, Felt a bit weird being without a phone for 2 hours. Well a bit longer, it wanted to do an iOS update when I left the store. I couldn't check the time, bus arrivals, browse Urban, call anyone, listen to music at the bus stop.. It was hell man.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2018)

xenon said:


> Well, took my 6s into the Apple store last week to get battery replaced. It has needed charging more than once a day and was really sluggish at times. Expected to pay 25 quid. They said it would actually be a free battery replacement due to serial number indicating it being one of a batch that might have suffered unexpected shutdowns. (Mine hadn't.)
> 
> Anyway, they couldn't actually get the battery out so gave me a new 6S. Which was nice...


Bet I’m not so lucky.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2018)

OK i was as lucky.

God knows how long all my apps will take to download. Part of me wishes i'd iTune(d) em all onto my Laptop but shiny unscratched, free of chipping new phone and a new 1 year warranty. Really can't grumble.

If i can go another 27 months on this phone (like the last one) then 54 months for what i paid is turning into value for money and a new record for length of time keeping a phone.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2018)

iOS 11.3 Beta 2 Introduces New 'Battery Health' Feature


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 6, 2018)

How do you milk sheep?

Release a new iPhone.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2018)

Support document has also been updated. Apparently the 8, 8plus and X manage this better than previous models! Time will tell. 

iPhone Battery and Performance


----------



## cybershot (Apr 7, 2018)

The battery health feature in settings is now available in iOS 11.3.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The battery health feature in settings is now available in iOS 11.3.
> 
> View attachment 132138


Yeah. I spotted that. 
As per usual I'll wait a week or two for news reports of how stable this release is before installing.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 1, 2018)

It won’t go away....

Apple will throttle last year's iPhones after all


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It won’t go away....
> 
> Apple will throttle last year's iPhones after all


Love the wording for that, "dynamically manages maximum performance ..."


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2019)

Has anyone had a battery replaced recently at an apple store? Do they do it same day? I don’t really want to get my OH to book an appointment at the Birmingham one and be told needs to come back as it’s not easy for her to get too and also doesn’t have a spare phone to put sim into. It’s for an iPhone 6s would rather get some more mileage out of it than upgrade this year. 

In other battery related news iOS 13 will apparently ‘learn’ your charging routine. So for example. If you charge every night it will charge up to 80% fairly quickly and then stop charging. Doing the final 20% for before you usually unplug it. Apparently this will help reduce battery wear and tear.

I assume this learning either takes a while or can be customised. Which knowing apple will just be on or off. Not sure I’d be pleased taking out a phone that I needed a full days charge with and it was barely over 80%


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2019)

I had my 6s battery replaced there a couple of years ago, just took a couple of hours.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 8, 2020)

Apple fined for slowing down old iPhones
					

Apple agrees to pay a £21m fine in France for not making it clear that it slowed down old iPhones.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Apple fined for slowing down old iPhones
> 
> 
> Apple agrees to pay a £21m fine in France for not making it clear that it slowed down old iPhones.
> ...


Dodgy Apple.


----------

